# Reazione Balotelli in Verona - Brescia. Video.



## admin (3 Novembre 2019)

Mario Balotelli, durante Verona - Brescia, reagisce in molo modo ai cori contro di lui da parte dei tifosi veronesi e minaccia di lasciare il campo.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2019)




----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2019)

Ormai gli è rimasto solo questo per finire in prima pagina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2019)

Ah, allora è vero che quest'anno gioca in serie A. Non me ne ero accorto.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai gli è rimasto solo questo per finire in prima pagina.



Sarà anche vero, ma a Verona (come in qualche altra città) è sempre la stessa storia.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Novembre 2019)

Dovrebbero chiudere lo stadio (o la curva se escono da lì i cori) di Verona quando succedono queste cose.
E vale per ogni stadio


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2019)

Avrebbe potuto rispondere loro che Giulietta è una trota 
A verona succede un pò troppo spesso comunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2019)

pagliaccio, sempre a lui capitano queste cose.
fanno bene a fargli il verso della scimmia perchè la è, nel cervello.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2019)

Buffone. Ormai non sa più come fare parlare di lui. Solidarietà al Verona


----------



## 6milan (3 Novembre 2019)

Mi spiegate una cosa perché davvero nn me ne capacito, se un buuuu è riferito ad uno di colore i cori sono razzisti, se riferiti ad un bianco no? Ma siamo o no allo stadio?


----------



## LukeLike (3 Novembre 2019)

Vabbè cosa si aspettava da quello stadio?


----------



## Anguus (3 Novembre 2019)

Vittoria a tavolino, stadio chiuso tre giornate e punti di penalizzazione per la recidiva


----------



## Pivellino (3 Novembre 2019)

Lui sarà anche un minorato mentale, ma questo non giustifica il razzismo.
Quello stadio e quei tifosi sono da condannare.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2019)

Balotelli andrebbe multato, se io vado a teatro a sentire Vivaldi (suonato da cani) e disprezzo quello che vedo posso incaxxarmi quanto mi pare, se poi chi canta se la prende o mi tira qualcosa addosso io non torno più e il/la cantante in questione ha finito anzitempo la propria carriera. Lo spettacolo deve essere libero altrimenti diventa tutto un teatrino.
Il razzismo è una malsana invenzione creata ad hoc, gli spettacoli, se non c'è violenza fisica o che potrebbe compromettere lo spettacolo in questione (uno scimmione serbo che devasta uno stadio), devono essere liberi perché chi ci va paga e va rispettato per questo.
A me 'sta roba fa solo ridere, il problema non sono 'sti buu che non vogliono dire nulla, il problema sono quelli che fermano uno spettacolo (e magari stanno facendo schifo quindi lo fanno apposta) per l'anima che tira, io allo stadio posso dire il cavolo che mi pare e questi qui della Lega non faranno mai niente perché se voltano le spalle a chi paga per andare allo stadio possono fare tutte le varie iniziative stopyracy che vogliono che il danno se lo fanno loro e basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Balotelli andrebbe multato, se io vado a teatro a sentire Vivaldi (suonato da cani) e disprezzo quello che vedo posso incaxxarmi quanto mi pare, se poi chi canta se la prende o mi tira qualcosa addosso io non torno più e il/la cantante in questione ha finito anzitempo la propria carriera. Lo spettacolo deve essere libero altrimenti diventa tutto un teatrino.
> Il razzismo è una malsana invenzione creata ad hoc, gli spettacoli, se non c'è violenza fisica o che potrebbe compromettere lo spettacolo in questione (uno scimmione serbo che devasta uno stadio), devono essere liberi perché chi ci va paga e va rispettato per questo.
> A me 'sta roba fa solo ridere, il problema non sono 'sti buu che non vogliono dire nulla, il problema sono quelli che fermano uno spettacolo (e magari stanno facendo schifo quindi lo fanno apposta) per l'anima che tira, io allo stadio posso dire il cavolo che mi pare e questi qui della Lega non faranno mai niente perché se voltano le spalle a chi paga per andare allo stadio possono fare tutte le varie iniziative stopyracy che vogliono che il danno se lo fanno loro e basta.



Tutto giusto, poi però ci sarebbe la cultura dello sport secondo la quale un tifoso dovrebbe solo sostenere i suoi e non offendere gli avversari.
Lasciando da parte il razzismo che secondo me con questi beceri ululati ci azzecca poco o nulla.
Lo so che sono concetti un pò astratti ma bisognerebbe dare sempre esempi positivi ai ragazzini che siedono di fianco a noi allo stadio.
Succede un pò in tutti gli stadi purtroppo , dalla prima categoria alla serie A.
Io mi vergogno per loro e francamente mi fanno un pò pena certi atteggiamenti da fanciulletti scemi (tipo a torino che si divertono con quei cori da bimbi - minkia ad ogni rinvio del portiere).


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, poi però ci sarebbe la cultura dello sport secondo la quale un tifoso dovrebbe solo sostenere i suoi e non offendere gli avversari.
> Lasciando da parte il razzismo che secondo me con questi beceri ululati ci azzecca poco o nulla.
> Lo so che sono concetti un pò astratti ma bisognerebbe dare sempre esempi positivi ai ragazzini che siedono di fianco a noi allo stadio.
> Succede un pò in tutti gli stadi purtroppo , dalla prima categoria alla serie A.
> Io mi vergogno per loro e francamente mi fanno un pò pena certi atteggiamenti da fanciulletti scemi (tipo a torino che si divertono con quei cori da bimbi - minkia ad ogni rinvio del portiere).



Per assurdo è quasi peggio un "*****" ad ogni rilancio del portiere avversario rispetto ad un buu che su per giù non vuol dire niente, i ragazzini che vanno allo stadio possono aspettarsi anche questo, il calcio non è solo per famiglie, non è il volley, la cultura dello sport, in questo caso il calcio, è capire pure queste sfaccettature che TUTTI hanno sempre accettato bene o male, ben prima che le tv o i giornali ci mangiassero AVIDAMENTE sopra.
Ci sono sport e sport, se io sono nero e quando vado in campo ho queste reazione ogni volta che sento dei buu beh allora mi scelgo un altro sport, non sono io che decido chi mi andrà a vedere lo stadio, non è il cortile di famiglia, se vai in campo lo accetti altrimenti te ne vai, il calcio non è il rugby ma non è per tutti, nemmeno per bambinetti che se la prendono per dei cori, manco fosse una partita di scacchi!
Il razzismo è una forma di maltolleranza del proprio colore della pelle, è questa la società moderna, ai neri non piace essere neri in una società occidentale (quindi bianca), tutto qui, vi consiglio un film "L'uomo caffelatte", non servono altre spiegazioni, il film già spiega tutto e spiega anche come dovrebbe essere la reazione normale a certi buuu o tuuu o nuuu nell'accettazione del proprio colore della pelle.
La colpa di tutto questo è dei giornali che ne parlano a iosa, per questo rido, sono ridicoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per assurdo è quasi peggio un "*****" ad ogni rilancio del portiere avversario rispetto ad un buu che su per giù non vuol dire niente, i ragazzini che vanno allo stadio possono aspettarsi anche questo, il calcio non è solo per famiglie, non è il volley, la cultura dello sport, in questo caso il calcio, è capire pure queste sfaccettature che TUTTI hanno sempre accettato bene o male, ben prima che le tv o i giornali ci mangiassero AVIDAMENTE sopra.
> Ci sono sport e sport, se io sono nero e quando vado in campo ho queste reazione ogni volta che sento dei buu beh allora mi scelgo un altro sport, non sono io che decido chi mi andrà a vedere lo stadio, non è il cortile di famiglia, se vai in campo lo accetti altrimenti te ne vai, il calcio non è il rugby ma non è per tutti, nemmeno per bambinetti che se la prendono per dei cori, manco fosse una partita di scacchi!
> Il razzismo è una forma di maltolleranza del proprio colore della pelle, è questa la società moderna, ai neri non piace essere neri in una società occidentale (quindi bianca), tutto qui, vi consiglio un film "L'uomo caffelatte", non servono altre spiegazioni, il film già spiega tutto e spiega anche come dovrebbe essere la reazione normale a certi buuu o tuuu o nuuu nell'accettazione del proprio colore della pelle.
> La colpa di tutto questo è dei giornali che ne parlano a iosa, per questo rido, sono ridicoli.



Se in inghilterra sono riusciti a combattere e vincere la violenza negli stadi , a tal punto da abbattere le barriere, ci possono riuscire tutti.
Basta volerlo.
Appunto però, bisogna volerlo.
Diciamo che negli stadi e attorno agli stadi girano ancora troppi affari, sporchi.


----------



## 6milan (3 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, poi però ci sarebbe la cultura dello sport secondo la quale un tifoso dovrebbe solo sostenere i suoi e non offendere gli avversari.
> Lasciando da parte il razzismo che secondo me con questi beceri ululati ci azzecca poco o nulla.
> Lo so che sono concetti un pò astratti ma bisognerebbe dare sempre esempi positivi ai ragazzini che siedono di fianco a noi allo stadio.
> Succede un pò in tutti gli stadi purtroppo , dalla prima categoria alla serie A.
> Io mi vergogno per loro e francamente mi fanno un pò pena certi atteggiamenti da fanciulletti scemi (tipo a torino che si divertono con quei cori da bimbi - minkia ad ogni rinvio del portiere).



Per me è peggio quello che succede nelle partite delle giovanili dove senti papà e mamme che ne dicono di tutti i colori a bambini... Sentire spezzali una gamba, ti aspettiamo fuori, figlio di... È molto peggio di un insignificante bu


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Per me è peggio quello che succede nelle partite delle giovanili dove senti papà e mamme che ne dicono di tutti i colori a bambini... Sentire spezzali una gamba, ti aspettiamo fuori, figlio di... È molto peggio di un insignificante bu



Lasciamo stare guarda. Tocchi un tasto dolente con me che alleno i bambini.
Settimana scorsa a una partitella dei primi calci ho litigato con un genitore che mi rimproverava che non attuavamo la tattica del fuorigioco.
Primi calci : 5 anni!!!!!
Me ne ha dette di cotte e di crude.


----------



## 6milan (3 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare guarda. Tocchi un tasto dolente con me che alleno i bambini.
> Settimana scorsa a una partitella dei primi calci ho litigato con un genitore che mi rimproverava che non attuavamo la tattica del fuorigioco.
> Primi calci : 5 anni!!!!!
> Me ne ha dette di cotte e di crude.



Ecco quindi mi puoi capire bene... Purtroppo di queste cose nn se ne parla perché in Italia esiste solo la serie a stop...


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2019)

Sul tubo hanno appena caricato un video in cui si sentono gli ululati versione scimmia.


----------



## James Watson (4 Novembre 2019)

Esiste un enorme problema razzismo in quella città, è inutile negarlo.

La prova sta nella reazione dell'Hellas (intesa come società): ieri persino il presidente si è espresso sostenendo che erano solo sfottò. Oggi c'è una intervista ad uno dei capi della curva dell'Hellas che dichiara il contrario, Balotelli per loro non potrà mai essere "completamente italiano" (cito testuale).
Allora delle tre l'una: o i dirigenti dell'Hellas sono conniventi (e quindi razzisti anche loro) o sono tonti, oppure temono possibili ripercussioni se prendono posizione contro questi comportamenti della curva.
Io direi che ci vuole il pugno di ferro.


----------



## sunburn (4 Novembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Balotelli andrebbe multato, se io vado a teatro a sentire Vivaldi (suonato da cani) e disprezzo quello che vedo posso incaxxarmi quanto mi pare, se poi chi canta se la prende o mi tira qualcosa addosso io non torno più e il/la cantante in questione ha finito anzitempo la propria carriera. Lo spettacolo deve essere libero altrimenti diventa tutto un teatrino.
> Il razzismo è una malsana invenzione creata ad hoc, gli spettacoli, se non c'è violenza fisica o che potrebbe compromettere lo spettacolo in questione (uno scimmione serbo che devasta uno stadio), devono essere liberi perché chi ci va paga e va rispettato per questo.
> A me 'sta roba fa solo ridere, il problema non sono 'sti buu che non vogliono dire nulla, il problema sono quelli che fermano uno spettacolo (e magari stanno facendo schifo quindi lo fanno apposta) per l'anima che tira, io allo stadio posso dire il cavolo che mi pare e questi qui della Lega non faranno mai niente perché se voltano le spalle a chi paga per andare allo stadio possono fare tutte le varie iniziative stopyracy che vogliono che il danno se lo fanno loro e basta.


Non frequenti molti teatri, eh? Vai a La Scala durante l'Otello di Rossini e prova a fare versi da scimmia ogni volta che canta Otello.
Poi facci sapere.


----------



## Raryof (4 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non frequenti molti teatri, eh? Vai a La Scala durante l'Otello di Rossini e prova a fare versi da scimmia ogni volta che canta Otello.
> Poi facci sapere.




Non hai capito niente, pazienza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Novembre 2019)

Balotelli è il solito pagliaccio


----------



## Goro (4 Novembre 2019)

Più si dà importanza a questa gentaglia come fa Balotelli, più si verificheranno situazioni simili. E' curioso che sia uno che vive di riflettori più che di campo come lui ad ergersi paladino di questa crociata. Va tutto ignorato, come si era sempre fatto. Gli insulti, nel calcio come in tutti i campi in cui si lavora col pubblico, se li prende chiunque ma non per questo questi "buttano il pallone in curva". Come hanno imparato ad oscurare gli invasori di campo, dovrebbero fare coi cori razzisti, se riescono, altrimenti si sopporta. Brutto da dire ma non si deve dare un certo tipo di potere a certe persone.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2019)

Balotelli ha tutte le ragioni del mondo a reagire come ha fatto. A chi gli dà del buffone auguro di subire almeno una volta nella vita lo stesso trattamento per vedere che effetto fa.


----------



## juventino (4 Novembre 2019)

Sul web circola un video del settore incriminato in cui si sentono in maniera chiarissima gli ululati da scimmia a lui indirizzati.
È un idiota, uno dei giocatori che mi sta in assoluto più sugli zebedei, ma per quanto mi riguarda basta che sia anche soltanto una persona a fare quei versi per giustificare la sua reazione. Non esiste nel 2019 andare allo stadio e mettersi a fare i versi da scimmia ai giocatori di colore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Novembre 2019)

solita Italia, ci vorrebbe una settimana a risolvere il problema razzismo. Nell' era delle telecamere 8K ci vuole tanto a riconoscere le persone e squalificarle a vita dagli stadi (dopo pensantissime sanzioni) e da ogni evento sportivo (giochi della gioventù compresa perché gente del genere non dovrebbe stare nelle vicinanze dei bambini). 

Comunque, mi chiedo come possa una persona adulta nel 2019 essere razzista. Probabilmente devi avere 4 neuroni in testa e vedendo i profili tipici, direi di sì.


----------



## Lambro (4 Novembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Più si dà importanza a questa gentaglia come fa Balotelli, più si verificheranno situazioni simili. E' curioso che sia uno che vive di riflettori più che di campo come lui ad ergersi paladino di questa crociata. Va tutto ignorato, come si era sempre fatto. Gli insulti, nel calcio come in tutti i campi in cui si lavora col pubblico, se li prende chiunque ma non per questo questi "buttano il pallone in curva". Come hanno imparato ad oscurare gli invasori di campo, dovrebbero fare coi cori razzisti, se riescono, altrimenti si sopporta. Brutto da dire ma non si deve dare un certo tipo di potere a certe persone.



Perdonami, ma quanti controsensi e quante stupidate in questo ragionamento.
Tu parli di ignorare, come se il razzismo fosse solo un problema da stadio e che quindi basti oscurare o togliere l'audio dalla partita per fare tutti bellamente finta che non esista.
Quelli che fanno invasione la fanno per cercare una qualsivoglia di gloria e visibilità personale, quelli che ululano allo stadio lo fanno perchè sono beceri ignoranti razzisti medievali.
E non si possono ignorare, ignorare vuol dire avvallare un sistema, vuol dire essere deboli, vuol dire accettarlo in qualche modo.
Un ululato non è un insulto ad una persona perchè ti sta sulle balle, un ululato è un chiaro riferimento razzista che non può e non deve essere tollerato.
Infatti tutti si sono schierati a favore di Balotelli, ragazzotto quanto volete stupidotto pure ma qui pienamente nella ragione.
Verona dimostra di avere una frangia ancora piccola piccola di mentalità , ignorano quanti fanno lavoro in nero nei campi per raccogliere, in veneto, le loro uve le loro verdure la loro frutta, spesso extracomunitari sfruttati e sottopagati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma quanti controsensi e quante stupidate in questo ragionamento.
> Tu parli di ignorare, come se il razzismo fosse solo un problema da stadio e che quindi basti oscurare o togliere l'audio dalla partita per fare tutti bellamente finta che non esista.
> Quelli che fanno invasione la fanno per cercare una qualsivoglia di gloria e visibilità personale, quelli che ululano allo stadio lo fanno perchè sono beceri ignoranti razzisti medievali.
> E non si possono ignorare, ignorare *vuol dire avvallare un sistema*, vuol dire essere deboli, vuol dire accettarlo in qualche modo.
> ...



Il sistema attuale è antirazzista e nega pure la differenza razziale: siamo tutti uguali, ecc...

Gridare un "booo" è quindi oggi antisistemico e rivoluzionario.

Tra l'altro se fossimo tutti uguali davvero non ci sarebbe bisogno di forzare questa uguaglianza, non ci sarebbero discriminazioni, booo e Balotelli vari che fanno i piangina.

E' tutto frutto dell'erronea filosofia socialista dell'uguaglianza: che riconosce la diversità (infatti paradossalmente si parla anche di diversità) ma impone l'uguaglianza, con l'ingegneria sociale.

Il combattere questi "booo" non è altro che ingegneria sociale, ovvero asservimento verso la super-elite che vuole un mondo senza razze, ovvero senza Bianchi.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> solita Italia, ci vorrebbe una settimana a risolvere il problema razzismo. Nell' era delle telecamere 8K ci vuole tanto a riconoscere le persone e squalificarle a vita dagli stadi (dopo pensantissime sanzioni) e da ogni evento sportivo (giochi della gioventù compresa perché gente del genere non dovrebbe stare nelle vicinanze dei bambini).
> 
> Comunque, mi chiedo come possa una persona adulta nel 2019 essere razzista. Probabilmente devi avere 4 neuroni in testa e vedendo i profili tipici, direi di sì.



Esatto.
Chissà perchè non prendono provvedimenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il sistema attuale è antirazzista e nega pure la differenza razziale: siamo tutti uguali, ecc...
> 
> Gridare un "booo" è quindi oggi antisistemico e rivoluzionario.
> 
> ...



Non penso sia razzismo perchè altrimenti dovrebbero fischiare o comunque nemmeno accettare i loro giocatori.
Anche nel verona infatti gioca gente di colore.
Io li qualifico semplicemente come comportamenti anti-sportivi.


----------



## Lambro (4 Novembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il sistema attuale è antirazzista e nega pure la differenza razziale: siamo tutti uguali, ecc...
> 
> Gridare un "booo" è quindi oggi antisistemico e rivoluzionario.
> 
> ...



Combattere i boo è salvare, cercare almeno di farlo, tante persone che si sentono delle schifezze delle cacche perchè discriminate per colpa della loro pelle o delle loro origini.
Inutile fare grandi discorsi sociologici, è un errore da combattere.


----------



## Lambro (4 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non penso sia razzismo perchè altrimenti dovrebbero fischiare o comunque nemmeno accettare i loro giocatori.
> Anche nel verona infatti gioca gente di colore.
> Io li qualifico semplicemente come comportamenti anti-sportivi.



A Udine fecero scappare quel giocatore israeliano, anni fà, solo per razzismo.
E ci sono stati casi di boo anche verso giocatori della propria squadra, non ricordo quale di preciso ma parliamo di triveneto.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> A Udine fecero scappare quel giocatore israeliano, anni fà, solo per razzismo.
> E ci sono stati casi di boo anche verso giocatori della propria squadra, non ricordo quale di preciso ma parliamo di triveneto.



Beh in tal caso allora andrebbero presi provvedimenti seri.
Bah, l'udinese è piena di giocatori di colore.


----------



## Lambro (4 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh in tal caso allora andrebbero presi provvedimenti seri.
> Bah, l'udinese è piena di giocatori di colore.



Ti invito a googolare Rosenthal ebreo Udinese per approfondire quello che successe nel 95.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ti invito a googolare Rosenthal ebreo Udinese per approfondire quello che successe nel 95.



Darò un'occhiata, grazie per la dritta.
Mi fa schifo tutto ciò comunque.


----------



## Goro (4 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma quanti controsensi e quante stupidate in questo ragionamento.
> Tu parli di ignorare, come se il razzismo fosse solo un problema da stadio e che quindi basti oscurare o togliere l'audio dalla partita per fare tutti bellamente finta che non esista.
> Quelli che fanno invasione la fanno per cercare una qualsivoglia di gloria e visibilità personale, quelli che ululano allo stadio lo fanno perchè sono beceri ignoranti razzisti medievali.
> E non si possono ignorare, ignorare vuol dire avvallare un sistema, vuol dire essere deboli, vuol dire accettarlo in qualche modo.
> ...



Fuori dallo stadio è diverso, lì si deve combattere questo sistema in tutti i modi possibili (vana speranza), all'interno dello stadio è solo lo specchio della becera ignoranza medievale esistente e non è il luogo principale dove combatterla semplicemente perchè alla stupidità si aggiunge l'eco mediatico di cui loro godono, e addirittura il potere di far sospendere partite da migliaia di spettatori o infliggere alla società sconfitte a tavolino. Il sistema è debole e già accettato visto che come hanno detto gli altri con i mezzi a disposizione delle società e forze dell'ordine nessuno fa nulla, con le telecamere di oggi riescono a vedere anche il titolo della rivista che hai in mano ad esempio. Il gesto di Balotelli rimarrà inutile come quello di Boateng perchè puoi fare mille campagne UEFA #notoracism ma nelle curve si creerà sempre quel microclima particolare in cui le persone si sfogano e smettono di pensare seguendo il gregge, soprattutto in realtà come quella di Verona. Distruggere il sistema curve interessa a qualcuno? Sembra di no.


----------



## Lambro (4 Novembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Fuori dallo stadio è diverso, lì si deve combattere questo sistema in tutti i modi possibili (vana speranza), all'interno dello stadio è solo lo specchio della becera ignoranza medievale esistente e non è il luogo principale dove combatterla semplicemente perchè alla stupidità si aggiunge l'eco mediatico di cui loro godono, e addirittura il potere di far sospendere partite da migliaia di spettatori o infliggere alla società sconfitte a tavolino. Il sistema è debole e già accettato visto che come hanno detto gli altri con i mezzi a disposizione delle società e forze dell'ordine nessuno fa nulla, con le telecamere di oggi riescono a vedere anche il titolo della rivista che hai in mano ad esempio. Il gesto di Balotelli rimarrà inutile come quello di Boateng perchè puoi fare mille campagne UEFA #notoracism ma nelle curve si creerà sempre quel microclima particolare in cui le persone si sfogano e smettono di pensare seguendo il gregge, soprattutto in realtà come quella di Verona. Distruggere il sistema curve interessa a qualcuno? Sembra di no.



Il sistema curve ormai è pura criminalità organizzata, il sistema è mafioso, l'inchiesta sulla curva della Juve ha portato a galla tutto il marcio che gia' si sapeva ma che nessuna società aveva mai avuto il coraggio di osteggiare (a parte Lotito, che ha ottenuto un patto di non belligeranza non so in che modo).
Il problema è che in pochi hanno il coraggio, cioè se domani il presidente del Foggia per dirti si mette a far battaglia agli ultras, come minimo il giorno dopo deve aver paura di uscire di casa.
Cui prodest?
In Inghilterra hanno cambiato realmente le cose, leggi severissime e veloci che incutevano un minimo di timore e smantellamento della tifoseria organizzata.
Da noi finchè non succede una maxi tragedia dove muoiono tot persone ,bada bene non una ma più persone, FORSE e dico forse si muove qualcosa.
Il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa.
L'ululato a Balotelli è figlio di ignoranza, di xenofobia di razzismo, di gente che per farsi bella e brutta si sente di estrema destra andando in giro con svastiche a millantare indescrivibili concetti sul nazismo e sulle razze inferiori.
Che poi se ci pensiamo bene ,il colored di inferiore rispetto al caucasico non ha assolutamente nulla anzi, fisicamente piu' forte piu' resistente muscolarmente impressionate, ma purtroppo tenuto in miseria ed in inferiorità perchè troppo legato allo scontro tra villaggi mentre il caucasico organizzava battaglie su larga scala.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Novembre 2019)

Con tutte le attenuanti del caso che si vogliono trovare per Balotelli,ma a Verona è uno schifo totale.

Chi difende gli ultras dell'hellas è un animale. Anzi peggio, perché gli animali non sono così trimoni.


----------



## RojoNero (4 Novembre 2019)

sempre più nauseato dal calcio! gente frustrata che va allo stadio solo per sfogarsi... squadre che possono fare tutto e squadre che non possono fare nulla... arbitri che decidono in maniera netta le partite e di conseguenza i campionati... davvero schifato da tutto!!!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Novembre 2019)

.


----------



## sunburn (5 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il sistema curve ormai è pura criminalità organizzata, il sistema è mafioso, l'inchiesta sulla curva della Juve ha portato a galla tutto il marcio che gia' si sapeva ma che nessuna società aveva mai avuto il coraggio di osteggiare (a parte Lotito, che ha ottenuto un patto di non belligeranza non so in che modo).
> Il problema è che in pochi hanno il coraggio, cioè se domani il presidente del Foggia per dirti si mette a far battaglia agli ultras, come minimo il giorno dopo deve aver paura di uscire di casa.
> Cui prodest?


Il problema è che le società rispondono per responsabilità oggettiva. Questo non incentiva a prendere delle misure efficaci perché tanto la sanzione se la beccano in ogni caso.
La soluzione è modificare il criterio dell'addebito di responsabilità. Se adotti tutte le misure per prevenire ed, eventualmente, individuare e punire i responsabili, io non ti faccio neanche una multa di un euro. Se non fai abbastanza, ti sanziono con multe pesanti, chiusura dello stadio ecc. Se non fai niente e/o, addirittura, sei connivente, ti do una penalizzazione di TOT punti in classifica.
Ma, come giustamente hai scritto, siamo in Italia, quindi si fa solo blablabla fino a quando non succede qualche disastro.

PS: intanto ieri è uscita la notizia di insulti razzisti a un bambino di 10 anni durante una partita dei pulcini...


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che le società rispondono per responsabilità oggettiva. Questo non incentiva a prendere delle misure efficaci perché tanto la sanzione se la beccano in ogni caso.
> La soluzione è modificare il criterio dell'addebito di responsabilità. Se adotti tutte le misure per prevenire ed, eventualmente, individuare e punire i responsabili, io non ti faccio neanche una multa di un euro. Se non fai abbastanza, ti sanziono con multe pesanti, chiusura dello stadio ecc. Se non fai niente e/o, addirittura, sei connivente, ti do una penalizzazione di TOT punti in classifica.
> Ma, come giustamente hai scritto, siamo in Italia, quindi si fa solo blablabla fino a quando non succede qualche disastro.
> 
> PS: intanto ieri è uscita la notizia di insulti razzisti a un bambino di 10 anni durante una partita dei pulcini...



L'ultima notizia fa comprendere parecchio di quanto sia becera l'umanità.
Per il resto sono d'accordo, misure precise che possano essere un vantaggio per le società ed uno svantaggio per chi vuole delinquere dentro lo stadio.


----------



## Route66 (5 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> L'ultima notizia fa comprendere parecchio di quanto sia becera l'umanità.
> Per il resto sono d'accordo, misure precise che possano essere un vantaggio per le società ed uno svantaggio per chi vuole delinquere dentro lo stadio.



Assolutamente d'accordo con certe soluzioni che nel 2019, con la tecnologia esistente, dovrebbero essere applicabili con una certa facilità dato che con una semplice fotocamera ti contano anche i soldi che hai in tasca.
Per il resto, circa la deriva di questa società giustamente destinata all'estinzione per questo e altri mille motivi io contrariamente al parere di molti sono dell'idea che meno se ne parla e meglio è.
Ricordate quando qualche anno fa un idiota lanciò un sasso dal cavalcavia e uccise una donna in macchina a fianco del marito?
Tutti arrabbiati, fatto in primo piano sui media per settimane, condanne e indignazione unanime.....il risultato?
Nei mesi successivi gli idioti si moltiplicarono e i sassi lanciati furono decine finchè alla fine non fece più notizia e, al momento, gli idioti sono ritornati solo allo stadio allontanandosi dai cavalcavia.


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo con certe soluzioni che nel 2019, con la tecnologia esistente, dovrebbero essere applicabili con una certa facilità dato che con una semplice fotocamera ti contano anche i soldi che hai in tasca.
> Per il resto, circa la deriva di questa società giustamente destinata all'estinzione per questo e altri mille motivi io contrariamente al parere di molti sono dell'idea che meno se ne parla e meglio è.
> Ricordate quando qualche anno fa un idiota lanciò un sasso dal cavalcavia e uccise una donna in macchina a fianco del marito?
> Tutti arrabbiati, fatto in primo piano sui media per settimane, condanne e indignazione unanime.....il risultato?
> Nei mesi successivi gli idioti si moltiplicarono e i sassi lanciati furono decine finchè alla fine non fece più notizia e, al momento, gli idioti sono ritornati solo allo stadio allontanandosi dai cavalcavia.



Guarda i media ci mangiano, ci vivono, ci campano letteralmente appesi per un filo , alle tragedie.
A loro interessa parlare.
Loro devono parlare.
Non ne usciremo mai se pensiamo che per qualche strano motivo si possano mettere d'accordo tutti i media del mondo per non parlare più di un certo argomento.
Molto probabilmente poi si scatenerebbe l'effetto opposto a quel che tu credi, ovvero nessuno ne parla e soprattutto non ne parlerà mai, quindi ora io criminale posso serenamente agire nel buio informativo.
Sono nate le mafie così.


----------



## juventino (5 Novembre 2019)

Comunque io me la prendo pure coi giornalisti che vanno ad intervistare quel minorato mentale del capo ultras del Verona. 
Ma che li fanno a fare 17963972 servizi su curve, clan e criminalità organizzata collegati ad esse e razzismo se poi sono loro i primi che danno autorevolezza a certi personaggi andandoli ad intervistare? La verità è che a loro interessa solo vendere polemiche.


----------



## Paolino (5 Novembre 2019)

In Inghilterra non esci dallo stadio se fai lo scimmione o l'areoplano che cade. E non ci rimetti più piede punto. Se andiamo avanti con scemenze tipo ammende, squalifiche, penalizzazioni sai quanto se ne sbattono quei quattro ignoranti? Anzi credo che si divertano ridendo sotto i baffi. STATO ITAGLIANO SVEGLIA!


----------



## Tobi (5 Novembre 2019)

sarebbe molto semplice, partita sospesa e vittoria a tavolino per la squadra che subisce il fatto. Nel giro di 2-3 partite che finisci con un bel 3 a 0 a tavolino per l'avversario ti passa la voglia di fare il razzista


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> sarebbe molto semplice, partita sospesa e vittoria a tavolino per la squadra che subisce il fatto. Nel giro di 2-3 partite che finisci con un bel 3 a 0 a tavolino per l'avversario ti passa la voglia di fare il razzista



e cosi facendo dai totale potere alle curve di poter minacciare le proprie societa' in ogni modo possibile.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Novembre 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> sarebbe molto semplice, partita sospesa e vittoria a tavolino per la squadra che subisce il fatto. Nel giro di 2-3 partite che finisci con un bel 3 a 0 a tavolino per l'avversario ti passa la voglia di fare il razzista



Invece da qualche parte leggevo pure che é colpa di balotelli quello che é successo. Ma per favore.
Al mondo della politica invece fa comodo che ci siano episodi del genere, un modo per la sinistra per sfogarsi sui razzisti (ma senza intervenire decisamente), e per i sovranisti un modo per dare dei buonisti ai primi.

Poi vuoi vedere se prendi questi ******* gli dai il daspo a vita o se fai vincere l'altra 0-3 a tavolino cosa succede? La rivolta, questo sarebbe visto come un atto ingiusto da parte del 99% degli ultras in Italia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Novembre 2019)

Paolino ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra non esci dallo stadio se fai lo scimmione o l'areoplano che cade. E non ci rimetti più piede punto. Se andiamo avanti con scemenze tipo ammende, squalifiche, penalizzazioni sai quanto se ne sbattono quei quattro ignoranti? Anzi credo che si divertano ridendo sotto i baffi. STATO ITAGLIANO SVEGLIA!



Ma pare che non ci sia stato alcun insulto razziale. Quindi 6 pagine di indignazione del nulla...

A meno che non si voglia parlare di sfottò in generale. 

Oppure parliamo di africani che gridano al razzismo appena si fanno la bua. Come quando vengono licenziati o non assunti, "è perche sono N.". Che certifica l'impossibilità dell'integrazione.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Novembre 2019)

Fate una minima ricerca su quali siano le razze ( o specie o etnie se volete) più numerose sulla Terra. Dove stiano i Bianchi e come stiano diminuendo vertiginosamente. Perchè sono (siamo, per chi come me...) sotto attacco continuo.

I Bianchi sono gli unici che non possono essere orgogliosi della propria genetica.

Gli unici che devono soccombere alla multirazzialità. Non potendo scrivere o dire, nemmeno pensare, a salvarsi.

Tra poco non si potrà nemmeno scrivere un post come questo. E purtroppo molti della mia stessa specie sono traditori dei propri antenati, del proprio dna. 
Pronti ad uccidere i loro fratelli in nome di un'uguaglianza che non esiste in natura, imposta con l' ipnosi.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Pazzesco come amino perdere tempo dietro queste storiacce per pura propaganda politica.

Ripeto: soluzione semplicissima. Telecamere, identificazione, galera. Se si vuole risolvere davvero questo problema.


----------

